# East Canyon Creek



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Fished East Canyon Creek above the res. on Friday the 17th.....and got skunked. Had a buddy who got a nice tiger on a blue fox, but they didn't want any flies, well at least what I was presenting to them. I tried almost every nymph I had on me, streamers and even a dry-dropper and never got a strike. I looked under rocks and thought I was able to match the bugs pretty well...but it was just one of those days. It's a beautiful stretch and had some nice holes....looks like it would be fun in the summer time!


----------

